# Warcraft III Cinematic Issue



## volkovoi (Feb 2, 2008)

I've as of yet been able to find ANYONE on ANY SITE with this problem, so if anyone else can point me to the solution I'll be grateful.

If not, ...

The game installs and plays brilliantly, but what _I_ am having difficulties addressing is that when the game displays the cinematic .mpq movies, my display is very stretched and bleached out to almost no contrast. 

I have included information that may be useful. Advice appreciated.



```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/3/2008, 01:00:30
       Machine name: RUBY
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071009-1548)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.                
       System Model: Dell DXP061                  
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 2.5.0 
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 753MB used, 3561MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8600 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0402&SUBSYS_050510DE&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 1008 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 241 MB
    Shared Memory: 766 MB
     Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (75Hz)
          Monitor: Dell SE198WFP(Digital)
      Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6925 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 5263360 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4742-11CF-6368-0E2501C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0402
        SubSys ID: 0x050510DE
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
```


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi volkovoi


Looks like there have been a gang of patches for that game. . . the latest I saw was up to version 1.21

Have you tried any of the patches yet? If not, it might be worth exploring.

Here's a link to a 1.21 patch, but on that same page, there are links to sites providing earlier patches as well --- http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=20673

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## volkovoi (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, I had forgotten to mention that I am already using 1.21, but have not tried any previous patches. 

I still do not have any luck regarding this issue. I sincerely hope previous patches are not the solution I am looking for as I intend to use Battle.net as well, which requires the most up-to-date version.

Thank you for your reply OldGrayGary.


----------



## hugo87 (Aug 31, 2008)

i realize this is kind of an old thread, however, it's the only result google showed regarding your problem, and the first result i had to.
so, here's how I fixed it (asuming the problem we're having is the same, which seems to be the case)

right click on the warcraft shortcut or exe, click properties, compatibility and select "disable desktop composition"
i've honeslty no idea what that it (i'll read about it later), but it fixes the problems.

also, i'm not sure why, but if you select this option, aero seems to get disabled as well while the game runs (even you i didn't select "disable visual themes"). i don't realy care about this detail either, since if i'm running the game, i don't care if my theme gets disabled or not

hope this helps (IF you didn't solve the problem already)


----------



## volkovoi (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd long since given up on the issue so I never thought to continue looking.

hugo87, your solution has worked to some extent, and for that, I am very grateful!

The contrast has been changed dramatically. However, there still seems to be a lingering problem that I can't place a finger on. Covering the whole bottom edge of the video there is a set line of pixels that are still washed out, almost like a white, transparent border.

This was, what I believed, part of the problem you have helped me fix, hugo87, but it has stuck around.

I will continue figuring this out (7 months later), but thank you VERY much for the tip! :grin:


----------



## hugo87 (Aug 31, 2008)

i just noticed it... it's like a 10pixel high, semi-transparent black line on the bottom of the videos.
i hadn't even noticed it realy, are you sure it's not there in non-vista?
if i find anything, i'll post a follow-up.
good luck


----------



## D_zee315 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not too sure how much information I need to put for this, and im having some what of a similar problem. I recently reset my computer, and if I remember correctly, it was working fine before I reset it. Basically the problem is that I cannot see the cinematics at all, it is just a blank black page, I can hear the audio, but can't see anything, I'm not too sure what the problem is. If anyone can help, please do.


----------



## hugo87 (Aug 31, 2008)

nope, no idea for that realy, never got a BLACK screen.
try reinstalling the game, though my guess is it won't fix it, there's no harm in just trying 
cheers!


----------



## volkovoi (Feb 2, 2008)

D_zee315, the very first things that comes to mind when someone tells me that they can only hear video and can't see it, are either a codec problem or a driver problem. In your case, you should take hugo87's advice and reinstall the game. If that does nothing, try updating your video driver. :grin:




hugo87, I am completely positive that this issue shouldn't be occurring. :sigh: I've taken this game from OS to OS over the years and remember these kinds of details. Aside from that, if you direct yourself to the .mpq files in C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Movies, they will play without any problems at all. This issue seems to occur during game play only.

Still at a loss, myself. Can't say I've had the time to thoroughly search for a solution like I used to, though. Guess we'll see what comes up in time!


----------



## D_zee315 (Sep 24, 2008)

When i go to the folder and play it through windows media, still only gives a sound, no picture, and im not sure which driver i might need or w/e, but i can't reinstall it since i do not have the CDs anymore, haven't had them for a while now, so wen i was ganna whipe my comp, i copied the file into a flash drive and then put it back in my comp, but game still runs, and then i also use the same file and put it in my GF's comp, and i can see the videos from there, so im assumin im missing something from my computer that i didn't reinstall when i reset my computer, but im not sure wat it was.

btw, i rly appritiate your guyses help :chgrin:


----------



## is2fu (Jan 3, 2009)

D_zee315 said:


> When i go to the folder and play it through windows media, still only gives a sound, no picture, and im not sure which driver i might need or w/e, but i can't reinstall it since i do not have the CDs anymore, haven't had them for a while now, so wen i was ganna whipe my comp, i copied the file into a flash drive and then put it back in my comp, but game still runs, and then i also use the same file and put it in my GF's comp, and i can see the videos from there, so im assumin im missing something from my computer that i didn't reinstall when i reset my computer, but im not sure wat it was.
> 
> btw, i rly appritiate your guyses help :chgrin:


I had the same problem and found a solution. The cinematics need a specific codec to play the video. According to my searches, it needs the Blizzard decoder filter - BLZ0 (whatever that means - lol). Anyway, I found that the ffdshow (build 20080416 [rev 1943]) media encoder/decoder covers the required format.

I got it from here ... ffdshow_rev1943_20080416_clsid.exe

During installation, it'll go through the setup options. Don't really need to change the default setup. Just keep clicking "Next" all the way through. In the "Select Additional Task" section, the "DivX" checkbox should be checked by default . This enables the BLZ0 codec, needed to play the Warcraft cinematics.

When you start playing the game, as soon as a cinematic starts, the ffdshow compatibility manager dialog box will pop-up with options. Choose "*Use ffdshow. (always)*" then click OK and that should be it.

I'm a little late in the discussion but I thought I'd give my 2 cents anyway since I found this thread very helpful.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lukezter (Oct 16, 2009)

hugo87 said:


> i realize this is kind of an old thread, however, it's the only result google showed regarding your problem, and the first result i had to.
> so, here's how I fixed it (asuming the problem we're having is the same, which seems to be the case)
> 
> right click on the warcraft shortcut or exe, click properties, compatibility and select "disable desktop composition"
> ...




This also worked for me...perfectly Thanks for the help Hugo87! It seems
that the Aero screws up graphics in some programs. From now on, in vista, when I have wierd video issues, I will disable desktop composition in my shortcut that came with the program or that I created myself...


----------

